# Nervous about breeding Red Rili and Yellow Shrimp!



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

Basically I'm getting these shrimp soon, 10 each. Also 5 amanos. They will be housed with the yellows in my 20g long and the red rilis are gonna be in the 10g. pH is around 7.5-7.8, temp will be ranging from 70-76 degrees depending on time of day(there are heaters). Any hints or tips to the process?


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Both types of shrimps are neos. Normally, neos are fairly easy to keep and breed. 
Make sure to keep the ammonia and nitrate levels as close to zero as possible.


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe XMX meant nitrites, not nitrates.


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, I know my stuff about the nitrogen cycle. Haha I've kept fish for about 2 years now, but I'm making the switch to shrimp Just hoping they don't die on me or that they wont breed or something. haha


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

csmith said:


> I believe XMX meant nitrites, not nitrates.


although having any nitrItes show on a test result is bad having nitrAtes is also bad for sensitive inverts.

Ammonia and Nitrites should always read 0 unless you are cycling your tank.


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

A couple saddles so far, but no berrys yet. Only berry i did have was a blue rili, but she dropped the eggs.. Then died.?


----------

